# My Beloved Brandi And My Sisters Survival



## Jason101 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello All! I have long been wanting to share this story and I figure this is the perfect place! sorry for the length and rambling but Here it goes:

When I began my first year of college, we (Brandi and I) lived with my parents and younger sister. Since I got my little girl, she always slept right next to my side, never leaving more than an arms distance. Then in May of 2011, I noticed one night she wasn't by my side. I didn't think anything of it an dismissed it as her going for a midnight stroll. But every night I began awaking and noticing her gone. About 5 days later, I got up and walked the house in search of her. I found her sleeping next to my younger sister. I was quite astounded as she always loved her but never had slept with her before. I started to wonder if she had decided my sister was better for her (childish I know). But as the days went on, it became very apparent what was happening. My sister began ailing and having severe intense migranes. As her her condition worsened, I noticed Brandi becoming more and more attached to her. Finally one morning as I was cooking breakfast, Brandi came running out of my sisters room to me and was obviously trying to get me to follow her. I was confused and didn't comply until Brandi ran to her doorway and began barking. Alarmed, I ran in to her room and found my sister unable to stand or move in any way. She could only tell me she was scared and didn't know what was happening. 

We found out that day that she had a massive brain tumor that was compressing her brain into the front of her skull thus compressing her cranial nerves. She had 2 brain surgeries in which all of it was removed. My sister was on bed rest for 3 days after we got her home. For those 3 days Brandi slept with her just as she had before. On the 4th day my sister was able to get up and walk around. We had a dinner and had a wonderful evening. That night I went to bed without Brandi, but as I laid there watching TV I heard her coming down the hall. She walked in the room and sat in front of my bed as if to say "I Took care of her Daddy". Then she got in to bed with me and hasn't left my side since. 

To this day when my sister comes to visit, Brandi always licks her on the head. I am truly blessed to have this creature in my life. Words Can not describe my feelings for her. Is It crazy to believe she is an angel?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've heard of things like this, Jason. Dogs are amazing. Brandi is amazing.  I am soooo glad your sister is okay.


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome story.
If she is not an angel, she looks like one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

What an amazing story. Brandi is such a special dog. I'm glad your sister's recovery was a success.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wonderful story!

Dogs amaze me. 

I am so happy that Brandi was there for your sister!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you for sharing this story. that is one very special dog . very soulful eyes .
I love the expression of contentment in picture 2.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a wonderful story, most dogs are loving companions and take their jobs seriously but there are those that go above and beyond the call of duty. I'm glad Brandi was able to help your sister and I'm extremely glad your sister is doing much better


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Thats awesome! You guys have a guardian angel!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wow what a story and what a dog. I hope your sister is doing well. I can't imagine the fear she had when she woke up and could not move. Then when she discovered the reason it must have been even scarier. Good thing she had a protector.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing your story. What a blessing Brandi is to you and your sister. My thoughts and prayers are with your sister and her continued recovery.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Yes, Brandi is an angel and a very pretty one at that!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thank you for sharing. Beautiful girl you have there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story. Brandi is defibitely a hero dog .


----------

